# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  SOFT для сети

## igor75

*Сетевые помошники*


*LanShutDown* — выключение или перезагрузка компьютеров по сети с предварительным 
оповещением. 
Завершение сеанса пользователя на удалённом компьютере. Возможно выключение или 
перезагрузка группы компьютеров. LanShutDown выполнит эти операции, как по сети, 
так и локально.
Чтобы выключить или перегрузить компьютеры в сети вам достаточно только нажать 
кнопку!

*LanLoad* — копирование файлов и папок по сети. Данный менеджер закачек 
предназначен для копирования файлов и папок в локальных сетях с неустойчивой 
связью между компьютерами. Программа обладает возможностью приостановки и 
продолжения процесса копирования.
Вам надоело закачивать файл снова и снова, тогда именно эту программу вы искали!

*LanSafety* — «тонкая» настройка сетевых параметров ОС Windows таким 
образом, чтобы ваша работа в сети стала более безопасной. Поможет 
запретить административные ресурсы (admin$, C$, D$ …), запретить 
анонимный доступ, скрыть компьютер в сетевом окружении.
Ваш компьютер станет более защищённым в сети!

*LanCalculator* — расчёт IP-адресов в подсети с учётом маски подсети, 
а также расчёт широковещательного IP-адреса, IP-адреса сети, число 
IP-адресов в подсети, префикса сети и инверсии маски подсети, которая 
используется в списках доступа (ACL) сетевого оборудования Cisco. 
Введите IP-адрес и маску подсети, нажатием одной кнопки вы сможете 
рассчитать все эти параметры.
Расчёт адресов и масок подсети теперь это просто!

*LanSpy* — это сканер безопасности для исследования сети. 
Осуществляет сбор информации о компьютере: Доменное и 
NetBios имена, MAC-адрес, Сетевые адаптеры, Пользователи, 
Настройки безопасности, Разделяемые ресурсы, Сервисы, 
Информация из Реестра и Журнала событий, Сканер портов 
и многое другое. В программу включён сканер портов, 
который определит сервисы для открытых портов на удалённом 
компьютере и соберёт отклики для каждого сервиса.
Об удалённом компьютере вы узнаете всё или почти всё!

*LanScope* — это многопотоковый сканер сети. Осуществляет мониторинг 
сети на наличие доступных ресурсов NetBios (Samba), FTP и HTTP, 
сканируя заданные диапазоны IP-адресов. Показывает права доступа к 
ресурсам: чтение, запись. Сканер ресурсов выполняет поиск по заданному 
имени ресурса, например, music, video и т.п.
Процесс поиска в локальной сети станет для вас лёгким и приятным!

всё это можно взять *эдесь*:http://depositfiles.com/folders/S7GCUYXIH

----------


## Boltik

а что-то из этого реально нужноИ?

----------


## wh1tegray

Очень удобный софт. Сам пользуюсь LanSpy, LanScope, LanSafety. Рекомендую.

----------


## dmitrii80

Remote Administrator не пробывали.

----------


## Alvir

Все эти проги, которые Lan-что-то, можно спокойно качать с сайта разработчика: http://lantricks.com/ ибо они абсолютно бесплатные.

А вместо RAdmin'a советую попробовать DameWare NT Utilities http://www.dameware.com/. ИМХО, помощнее будет.

Здесь вроде с кряком: http://depositfiles.com/files/rw69tphnr

----------


## dim89

Remote.Office.Manager.4.1 тоже не плохая штука. удобный интефейс, различные режимы.

----------


## ciscobras

Если в сети много компов, то удобно использовать Ланскоп - сканирует выбранные подсети которые можно сканировать по выбору и задавать диапазон адресов, - результат получаем достаточно быстро. Я лично только им пользуюсь. Радмином сетку не просканируешь :)

----------


## Dude

Еще одну "удобняшку" напишу - 10-Strike LANstate. Показывает сеть в наглядном виде и мониторит еще компы и сервера.
http://www.10-strike.com/rus/lanstate/

----------


## igor75

Ещё одна программа, может кому пригодится
Kerio-control
http://depositfiles.com/files/w620oefa7

----------


## amigor

Спасибо, действительно полезный софт!

----------

